
"Piss Prophets" and the Wheel of Urine (2019) - vo2maxer
https://www.forbiddenhistories.com/uromancy-lindsey-fitzharris/
======
ThePowerOfFuet
Something refreshingly different on HN. Thanks!

------
m4r35n357
Icky!

